# Lange 911W Wood Cook Stove



## jbmurt (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a Lange 911W Wood Cook Stove that I would like to sell but have no idea where to place the value. This stove was in my grandparents kitchen but was never hooked to a chimney and has never had a fire burned in it. It is very clean and I only say one area where the enamel has been chipped. I even found a Lange Stove Catalog inside the oven box. I appreciate your help in determining the value. My grandfather has asked me to sell it for him.


----------



## pen (Feb 25, 2011)

No idea on the value of the stove, but I can put a value on the keyboard I just drooled all over and may need to replace now.

Damn that's a nice unit. (My apologies but I'm oozing with jealousy) Hopefully you can find a buyer who is also.

pen


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow, that is a sweet looking stove. Wish I had a spot for it. I was a little concerned though by the name Scandia on the front. But this appears to be legit on this stove. 

If a real Lange stove, it's going to be hard to place a price on it. For the right person with the right setting it could be priceless. I am taking a wild guess here, but I would estimate somewhere in the $1000-1500 range?


----------



## dafattkidd (Feb 25, 2011)

That is an awesome stove.  That thing looks beautiful.  Good luck with it.


----------



## jbmurt (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is the image from the side of the cooker showing the lange emblem

I tried to take a picture of the 911W in the catalog as well but the lighting was bad. I will scan it tomorrow...


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2011)

Moved over to the classic forum.


----------



## webbie (Feb 25, 2011)

I'd love a nice clear pic of the stove!

Never fired?

I'd say the upper range of what was mentioned and up from there.....that is 1500 up.......this is a pretty rare bird!

Jotul was selling a wood stove of similar functionality (model 404) fairly inexpensively in the year 1999 - that retailed for 1400 up, but is of modern vintage and mass produced...a lot of them around.

The Lange is definitely a classic...


----------



## snowleopard (Feb 25, 2011)

That brass rail makes me wonder if it was designed as a ship-board cookstove.   

It's a wow! alrighty.


----------



## jbmurt (Feb 25, 2011)

Hopefully this is a better picture for you...let me know if you want a different angle.


----------



## jbmurt (Feb 25, 2011)

Here is the scan on the page in the catalog with this stove. 

Sure wish I could keep this myself but it has to go!!


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2011)

Great doc, I will move to the wiki for posterity. 3-5000 sq ft heated? Right... LOL


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 25, 2011)

Cubic ft. BG.


----------



## pen (Feb 25, 2011)

man I wish I had a place for that beast.  I could use a trip to NC

pen


----------



## begreen (Feb 25, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Cubic ft. BG.



Ah, yes indeed, that makes a big difference! It's rare (and refreshing) to see the stove rated in cu ft heated. With an 8' ceiling that would be a reasonable 625 sq ft..

Wiki picture added: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/wiki/Lange_Stoves/


----------



## jbmurt (Feb 25, 2011)

would it be useful to anyone for me to scan all of the pages from the catalog and upload them? 

There is a similar picture and specs for the 6303A & B, 6303, 6302A, 6302K, 6203BR, 6304RA. 

You might already have these but I thought I would ask since they are in the catalog and you have been so helpful already!


----------



## guy01 (Feb 26, 2011)

jbmurt said:
			
		

> would it be useful to anyone for me to scan all of the pages from the catalog and upload them?
> 
> There is a similar picture and specs for the 6303A & B, 6303, 6302A, 6302K, 6203BR, 6304RA.
> 
> You might already have these but I thought I would ask since they are in the catalog and you have been so helpful already!


BG please say yes I wanna see it
Guy


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes :coolsmile:


----------



## Agustus (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello firestarter - Did you ever sell the Lange cook stove?  I am looking for one.


----------



## Dune (Feb 15, 2012)

snowleopard said:
			
		

> That brass rail makes me wonder if it was designed as a ship-board cookstove.
> 
> It's a wow! alrighty.



No, that is more like a safety rail to keep you from leaning against the hot cook top. 
On a ship stove the rail would be higher, to prevent pots from sliding off.

Beautiful, beautiful stove. I am envious of the eventual owner.


----------



## bluedogz (Feb 15, 2012)

Can I come over just to bake some bread in it?


----------



## albion (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello,
We are fortunate to have one of these beautiful little ranges. I picked it up for £50 from a house where it was no longer needed.
It has been installed and is running a few radiators and used for cooking too. It is a beautiful range, but it smokes back really badly, whenever you open the door. It needs a baffle, but I am unsure where to install it because the flu draws from the right hand side of the fire box, not at the back. Can anyone advise me on where to put a baffle?
many thanks.

Ps: it's nice to see so many people who really like to burn wood well


----------



## begreen (Apr 25, 2012)

Congratulations on getting a great little stove. I don't have a manual for this stove, but usually a cook stove has a bypass damper or diverter built in. The bypass is so that on startup and reload the flue gases go directly up the chimney. Once the stove fire is going strongly, the bypass is closed and then the flue gases circulate, usually around the oven. Does your stove have this feature and are you using it?

The other issue might be weak draft. Can you describe the chimney that the stove is connected to? What is the size of the interior liner? How tall is the chimney?


----------



## Chris Hoskin (May 2, 2012)

jb murt, is the cookstove still available?


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (May 5, 2012)

Wow, I remember working for a store back in the 80's where we sold Lange's. We even had the cookstove. They are beautiful stoves but I'm not sure what one would be worth these days. You have yourself a real treasure.


----------

